

Ask HN: What are some good debuggers you have used, for C/C++ - rgovind

I think gdb sucks as it makes people guess where the bug might be. I would like some help from debugger as to what lines have been executed and where a bug may be...Also, it is line oriented, so it is lot of typing. Visual studio debugger is cool, but its still painful...
======
Chetane
I've used Visual Studio, and WinDbg. Visual studio worked well for the most
time, and had good UI to make it easy to use. WinDbg allowed me to do some
more advanced things, but there's definitely a bit of a learning curve (and
the UI is quite primitive).

